# Just put new rims on and now i shake...



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I just had some new rims installed on my 06 gto 

Product Number: AR88588052740 
Size: 18" x 8" 
Product Description: AMERICAN RACING VILLAIN MATTE BLACK MACHINED 5x120 
Backside Spacing (in): 6.07 
Offset: 40mm 
Load Rating: 1600 
Weight: 25.7 
Cap Part Number: 55681775F1 

My tires are almost brand new, I had no shaking with my car before. Now when i go over 60 it begins to shake..I can feel it in my butt. I looks like these stick out a little more than my stock 18's. Help please~!~
I called the tire shop and they said they balanced out fine what could be the problem?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a set a set like that, had them balanced 4 times before I finally said enough and just lived with it. May be a bent rim or a out or round tire. Have them try again, and again, something isn't right..
If you feel it in your butt and not the steering wheel, then it's the rear tires that's the problem.


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

Baad FL Goat:

Do you have any pics of the rims on the car? I was also thinking of getting those on my Black 06 GTO. Can I ask where you got them and what you paid?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Did you get and install hub rings?


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

No...Problem solved...Just needed a rebalance.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

hub rings ftw!!


----------

